# Niagara Brake



## ecdez (May 16, 2013)

So, this followed me home yesterday (literally; on my trailer).   Story is, it was bought sometime around '93, used for 6 months and mothballed.  There is a lockout tag on the main switch that is dated '04.  Best part,..... FREE!

They were going to trash it in a few months when they cleaned out the building it was in.  They figured they would have to pay people to dispose of it so they might as well let me have it.  Not bad.


Anyone have a manual for it?  Niagara 1B-15.   There are some on ebay, but free would be better.


----------



## genec (May 16, 2013)

That needs to be back in the factory working I hope you make some bucks off of it.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 16, 2013)

I'm calling the cops!   Holy crap that thing looks nice.  I have a 4' brake I need to get running.


----------



## oldgoaly (May 16, 2013)

Wow that is a nice one, try googling "niagra press brake manual pdf" and look down the list, first ones are "paid" not always the best link.


----------



## Cheeseking (May 16, 2013)

http://www.bcntechserv.com/
   Wont be free from them by any means but with serial number they can get you anything parts, manuals etc for that bad boy.    
Looks like its a clone of the old Diacro mechanicals.  Nice shape too.


----------



## Cheeseking (May 16, 2013)

Heres a link to the exploded parts diagram.   They have it available free to download on the link I posted above.  

http://www.bcntechserv.com/_media/reference_drawings/Series_IB_15_Ton_-_Form_B-8-A.pdf


----------



## ecdez (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for those links.  The parts list should be helpful.


My first priority is getting it off the trailer.  Not sure if my original plan is going to work. Sounded good in my head but execution is always different :thinking:.


----------



## davidh (May 17, 2013)

what a beauty.   i'd have given my right & left . . . .  wait a minute, not  so fast. . . . . great haul.    u suck for sure.


----------



## ecdez (May 26, 2013)

Through quite a contraption of chains, straps, a come-along and a very helpful pallet jack, I got it off the trailer and into it's new home.

If you don't have a pallet jack, I highly recommend it.  It's turned out to be very useful over the last week or so.


I've added some more pictures for future reference should someone stumble across this thread in the future.


Niagara 1B-15


----------



## ecdez (May 28, 2014)

One of the guys at work found the original manual.  I've scanned it to a pdf so if anyone needs a copy, let me know.


----------



## xalky (May 28, 2014)

That brake is beautiful....it looks new! 





:yousuck3:


----------



## ecdez (May 11, 2015)

Wired it up a few months ago to check it out but never updated the thread.  I got it leveled over the last weekend and got everything greased and oiled.

Not sure about the gearbox though.  It has a drain plug on the bottom and a fill plug on the very top but I'm not sure how much oil to put in it.  Anyone have any idea?  The manual is silent on the matter.

Here's a video of the first startup.  Don't mind the squealing belt.


----------

